

Samsung: Galaxy Gear Smart Watch has sold 800,000 units - ternaryoperator
http://www.informationweek.com/mobile/mobile-devices/samsung-galaxy-gear-smartwatch-beat-expectations/d/d-id/1112683?

======
justmadhu
Careful... shipped does not mean sold...

